# Florida Teacher Hits Student



## MJS (Jun 7, 2011)

Link



> A Florida high school teacher arrested for allegedly punching a student won't face charges, the St. Petersburg Times reported.
> Sandra Hadsock, a veteran teacher at Central High School, was caught on a cell phone video earlier this month confronting a student who called her vulgar names.
> The teacher is seen landing at least one punch to the student's face - but weeks after she was arrested, prosecutors said the video doesn't prove she wasn't acting in self-defense.
> "You can't tell if he actually made contact, but it's certainly reasonable to believe that it could have happened," prosecutor Brian Trehy told the newspaper.
> In the video, Hadsock is heard saying "Step back right now!" before punching the student. "He pushed me," she said afterwards as a girl says "Oh my God! He didn't do anything. You can't punch him in the face."


 
Of course, like all video cases, they never seem to start when the incident starts.  Hmmm....

Anyways....thoughts on this?  Seems to me, that the student had the teacher backed up against a door and was still moving towards her.  She was backed up, and possibly not in a position to safely get away.  While the punch may seem to be a bit over the top, honesty, I can't blame the woman.  Alot of kids today dont have any respect and who knows what this kid may've done.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

MJS said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell Twin Fist, but good! That kid needs to learn assault can sometimes be met with battery.
Sean


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't hear the audio right now, but 00:10 on the article's clip makes it clear to me that this was a self-defense situation. I don't know what occurred before this recording started to initiate the confrontation, but the student clearly moved forward and got in her face, escalating things, and he could easily be seen as a threat to her. I'm surprised the prosecution even tried to go forward in the first place. 

Unless she said something blatant to indicate abusive intent, I see no fault on her part. I hope the kid gets expelled or something.


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

and again...we film instead of stepping in...

Seems it was most certainly a SD situation...even after being hit, the boy moved in...(and you gotta love the peanut gallery...dumb little girl!)

Somebody ought to tell that lady to aim for the nose or the ear next time...forget the jaw!


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2011)

The audio makes it even more clear.  She is forcefully telling him to step back, and he instead steps forward, aggressively, leaning into her face.  He's got several inches on her in height, and she immediately responds to the "he didn't do anything" outraged comments with the statement "He did -- he pushed me."

It's a clear self defense situation.  She had every reason to fear an assault based on what I see in this video.  I don't know how she got into that situation, I don't know if she could have left through that door she was leaning on, if there were other teachers to supervise the class...  but I think it was easily an situation that could be assessed as self defense.  The only issue I would see would be if she somehow significantly instigated the situation.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 7, 2011)

I do not expect the other students to step in, its a no win situation for them.
I think its a clear cut case of self defense, and I also think the student involved should be expelled from school.

I do not think there is enough evidence to prove that the teacher did not provoke an underaged student, but I think there is plenty to show that the student was hostile and moving in to attack the teacher.. whether it be to push against her, push her into the door, or grab her.

the other students were in a bad position mostly due to peer pressure, and threat of future danger from the kid in the video. I do not know if this teacher was popular or despised or generally just average in regards to the student liking her, I also do not know if the student involved was average, a bully, or popular, to many variables to judge what the students should have done or could have done realistically.

I also do not think that her leaving the classroom was an option, the other kids in that class are her responsibility as well. Her leaving and possibly leaving them in danger would have been even worse in my opinion.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> and again...we film instead of stepping in...
> 
> Seems it was most certainly a SD situation...even after being hit, the boy moved in...(and you gotta love the peanut gallery...dumb little girl!)
> 
> Somebody ought to tell that lady to aim for the nose or the ear next time...forget the jaw!


Broken jaws suck enough.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Broken jaws suck enough.
> Sean



true that, but given her appearance and the size difference...I don't think she can muster the force to damage bullheaded kid...
But moving forward through a curtain of tears is much harder!


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I do not expect the other students to step in, its a no win situation for them.
> I think its a clear cut case of self defense, and I also think the student involved should be expelled from school.
> 
> I do not think there is enough evidence to prove that the teacher did not provoke an underaged student, but I think there is plenty to show that the student was hostile and moving in to attack the teacher.. whether it be to push against her, push her into the door, or grab her.
> ...




Considering that the tools of a teacher are very limited in terms of what one can do to a student...the worst she could have possibly done - outside the law - was to call his mother names....

I find it telling though that until the punches fly, nobody moves or says a word, not a 'Dude, knock it off!', and after the dumb little girl defends him. (man, that chick is for a world of hurt if she doesn't wise up!)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> true that, but given her appearance and the size difference...I don't think she can muster the force to damage bullheaded kid...
> But moving forward through a curtain of tears is much harder!


Have you ever been hit just under the ear?  Its not exactly a party. LOL
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Have you ever been hit just under the ear?  Its not exactly a party. LOL
> Sean



have not been hit there, but I know the little magic spot that resides there! 

and of course the deafening pop when you get on directly on the ear is no fun either!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> have not been hit there, but I know the little magic spot that resides there!
> 
> and of course the deafening pop when you get on directly on the ear is no fun either!



If she busts a child's eardrum we have a permanant injury on our hands; eyes, he may go blind. This isn't a rape, its an unruly kid.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> If she busts a *child's* eardrum we have a permanant injury on our hands; eyes, he may go blind. This isn't a rape, its an unruly kid.
> Sean




In a different situation I might agree, but when said kid towers over me by about a foot and makes no attempt to back down....

Again, we don't seem to be talking about a trained individual, but your average, run of the mill middle aged female. 

Assault vs rape, think that matters? I mean, you can get pretty badly maimed in an assault, too...I am not going to speculate which is worse in terms of fear or damge (won't mind if I never find out on a personal level) 

But that 'child' was a couple of weight classes above the teacher's...and since it wasn't a regulated fight, ear drums heal....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> In a different situation I might agree, but when said kid towers over me by about a foot and makes no attempt to back down....
> 
> Again, we don't seem to be talking about a trained individual, but your average, run of the mill middle aged female.
> 
> ...


Perhaps she still had a handle on where she was, and that it was a kid. I guess we will never know... Unless they interview her.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Perhaps she still had a handle on where she was, and that it was a kid. I guess we will never know... Unless they interview her.
> Sean



There are moments when that has to be an afterthought. 

There is that personal bubble around a person, roughly the length of your arms. To step into it you have to follow certain protocol or you perceived as a thread. (it's also a reason why waiters are usually treated as unperson) 

So this 'child' invades her private space in malicious manner. Whether it was only to bully her and push her around, or to lay hand on her, we may never know, but like I said, considering his size compared to her...the 'child' argument does not sit well.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 7, 2011)

Assuming she goes back to work, ya wanna bet no one screws with her again?


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Assuming she goes back to work, ya wanna bet no one screws with her again?



hehehehehehe


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 7, 2011)

And that is the point - noone messed with the teachers when I was at school.  Forget physical threats of violence ... sheesh.  Disobedience or rudeness was quite sufficient to either get you a visit to the headmaster (if it was a female teacher) or a good whack right then and there if it was a male teacher.

We've been through this topic before so I'm not looking to open any 'old wounds' but, in my old-fashioned book, kids in school do as they are told when they are told.  If they don't then they start to learn life-lessons in consequences - or they should.

Take the thug in this video and give him a caning before the whole school - see how hard he looks then.

Yeah I know - pipe dream because the bleeding hearts have allowed a few generations of kids now who think they are untouchable and there'd be a riot.

Somehow, that genie has to go back in the bottle.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont blame it on the teachers, the education system, or the politicians, if blame must be laid here it is on the parents. Its not even about the kid getting spankings or anything, its about learning manners, respect and consequences. 

The parents failed to teach their little precious such things, and society pays the price.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 7, 2011)

All I have to say is that if I were the boy in this video getting popped by teacher would be the last thing to worry about. My father, no strike that, my parents would have literally beat the snot out of me for acting that way towards an adult, especially an older lady. The article that I read said the teacher is in her 60's, 64 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

hongkongfooey said:


> All I have to say is that if I were the boy in this video getting popped by teacher would be the last thing to worry about. My father, no strike that, my parents would have literally beat the snot out of me for acting that way towards an adult, especially an older lady. The article that I read said the teacher is in her 60's, 64 if I'm not mistaken.


I'm sure this kids parents are why he thought it was OK to do that.
Sean


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm sure this kids parents are why he thought it was OK to do that.
> Sean



  Without a doubt. The parents should be ashamed of what they have created.


----------

